
Noisy Cicadas Are Widely Misunderstood - pseudolus
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/noisy-cicadas-are-widely-misunderstood/
======
lbeltrame
Speaking of noisy cicadas, in Japan they're _extremely_ noisy. Often when I
check old videos of my trips there the sound is so high that it makes my voice
hard to hear...

